# Caminhada na Serra da Estrela- Ascenção Varanda dos Pastores



## Norther (31 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

Fiz uma caminhada e gostava de mostrar como esteve a Serra da Estrela no lado Sul no Domingo, é pena ter tão pouca neve por esta altura. Subimos dos 600m ate 1700m.

Varanda dos Pastores




no outro lado da encosta fica a Covilhã




encosta de Unhais da Serra praticamente sem neve a 1300/1400 metros




a 1300/1400 metros e mais escondido do sol a neve




podemos ver a Cova da beira ao longe 



 chegando ao topo




topo da montanha




A Torre




Piornos




Barragem do Viriato gelada















[/URL

Abraços a todos


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

Altamente!

Bela forma de passar o domingo! Parabéns pelo passeio!


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

Espectacular!


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2011 às 00:43)

Realmente bonita e saudável maneira de passar umas boas horas! 

Ao mesmo tempo que me maravilho a cada fotografia da nossa bonita Estrela, fico também muito triste pela pouca neve que tem e o consequente aspecto desolado que apresenta em finais de um Janeiro. Que desilusão de Inverno estamos a ter este ano... .

Obrigado por uma partilha tão bela!


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2011 às 12:18)

Belas fotos, obrigado por partilhares aqui com este pessoal sedento de neve


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2011 às 14:56)

Parabéns pela caminhada e fotos, só foi pena a pouca neve.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

Norther disse:


> Fiz uma caminhada e gostava de mostrar como esteve a Serra da Estrela no lado Sul no Domingo, é pena ter tão pouca neve por esta altura. Subimos dos 600m ate 1700m.



Que bela caminhada.
Deve ter dado para aquecer.
A neve não era muita, mas a julgar pela barragem do Viriato, frio não faltou.


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2011 às 20:56)

se foi uma boa caminhada , é uma valente subida, faço muitas pela serra e é assim que a conhecemos, sou apologista que fechem a estrada para torre e que construam um teleférico assim não haveria tanta poluição no cimo a nível de lixo e de gases dos automóveis, não imaginam a quantidade de lixo que deixam e que se espalha com vento e pelas ribeiras, é muito triste, ja fiz caminhadas para recolher lixo desde o Covão D´Metade (onde nasce o rio Zêzere) ate a Torre e foi ate não poder apanhar mais 
Em relação a neve ta muito fraquinho este ano, por esta altura estou habituado a tela pelos joelhos quando esta ainda fofa, e mal cobre a bota  vamos ver Fevereiro e Março que tb costuma cair bem.
E obrigado a todos pelos comentários, deixo-vos 2 foto do nevão em Novembro 2010 este sim com muita neve com 30 cm de acumulação   abraso 





Covão D`Metade


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2011 às 21:13)

Norther disse:


>


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

Ao reparar no título do tópico saltou qualquer coisa cá dentro, ora bolas, para quando a próxima?!
Obviamente que uma caminhada nestas circunstâncias está fora dos parâmetros a que estou habituado, mas que seria do pedestrianismo se épocas como esta não fossem contempladas no programa e responder aos desafios de quem ama esta tão nobre actividade!

Grandes imagens da sempre bela Estrela.


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2011 às 16:16)

Belas fotos da nossa Serra da Estrela!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2011 às 18:23)

Exelentes fotos


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

Boas pessoal...
Neste domingo dei também um belo passeio pela serra, mais logo vou postar as fotos, preciso primeiro fazer uma escolha pois são mais que muitas... 
Mas foi sem duvida um fantástico domingo, muito cansativo..


----------



## MontijoCity (16 Mar 2011 às 17:19)

Covão D`Metade com neve deve de ser qualquer coisa de fantástico...
Sempre que fui lá não tinha neve. O poço do inferno também deve de estar com uma queda de água brutal!


----------

